# Installing ATI foregrip to Mossberg Maverick 88



## kingspawn (May 11, 2008)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased an ATI pistol grip and vertical foregrip for my Mossberg Maverick 88. The rear grip installed with ease, however cant figure out what I need to do to install the forward grip. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kingspawn (May 11, 2008)

Seems I found a solution. According to other resources I can install a *model 500* _action slide assembly_ and then the foregrip should work fine. Thanks.


----------



## ArmedRN (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guy, how's it going.
I'm really new to the whole fire arm thing but since I bought my first handgun went off the wall. I picked up a maverick 88 and just bought pretty cool mods for it. Particularly the ATI folding stock with rear grip and foregrip. I realized that I would have to convert to a mossy foregrip and that it would require me to buy a action slide assembly. Since you had made this modification to yours u mind helping me understand how to do this and where to get the parts from. If possible can u let me know what something like that costs. Thanks for the help in advance....


----------

